# KICKASS Sci-Fi Gal (Stock Photos) for book cover projects...



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

*
*** FOR OUR LATEST FEMALE GALACTIC CADET IMAGES, PLEASE CHECK THE LAST POST IN THE THREAD!! ****

*Click HERE to jump to last post*

Hey gang, pleased to make your acquaintance.

My name is Dean, and I'm a Book Cover Artist from the UK. Over the years of producing cover-art for my clients, I was faced with perpetual frustration when it came to finding useable stock photography.

I'm sure you're well aware of the struggle in this arena:

*• Goofy smiles / lack of dramatic intensity • Un-necessary sexualisation • Lack of ethnic / bodyshape diversity • Lack of useable poses per set • Seriously over-used models* _(to name just a few!!)_

In 2016, I created a Focus Group to address these issues... Cover Artists, Authors, Publishers, and Digital Artists all jumped onboard to figure out what is exactly needed, when it comes to stock photography for book cover art. The Focus Group now stands at 2000+ members, and is the backbone of everything we do, a truly collaborative endeavour!!

Since then, my colleagues and I have been photographing new concepts each month, to meet the demands of the publishing professionals in our Focus Group.

Today, I'd like to share with you the fruits of our combined labour. I sincerely hope we can help you with your cover art projects too.

If you'd like to get involved with the project / have a say in what we create, please feel free to jump onboard our Focus Group, at: NeoStock FB Focus Group

All the best,

Team NeoStock 

*Urban Fantasy & Contemporary Stocks:*

*Elena Cinderella Gown*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/elena-cindarella-gown










*Alex Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/alex-urban-fantasy










*Urban Fantasy Duo*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/urban-fantasy-duo










*Yuu Valley Girl*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/yuu-valley-girl










*Yollanda Vampy UF*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/yollanda-vampy-uf










*Nikita ULTIMATE Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/nikita-ultimate-uf










*Nikita Tactical Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/nikita-tactical-uf










*Luke Street Mage*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/luke-street-mage










*Billie Contemporary Casual*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/billie-contemporary-casual










*Emily Quirky Contemporary*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/emily-quirky-contemporary










*Billie Dark Romance*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/billie-dark-romance










*Megan Hunter Punk*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/megan-hunter-punk










*Liepa Contemporary Dress*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/liepa-contemporary-dress










*Gia Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/young-adult-contemporary/gia-urban-fantasy










*Natalia Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/natalia-urban-fantasy










*Pippa Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/pippa-urban-fantasy










*Mandy Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/mandy-urban-fantasy










*Karlos Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/karlos-urban-fantasy










*Liepa Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/liepa-urban-fantasy










*Donna Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/donna-urban-fantasy










*Daniel Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/daniel-urban-fantasy










*Billie Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/billie-urban-fantasy










*Jade Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/jade-urban-fantasy










*Catarina Urban Fantasy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/catarina-urban-fantasy










*Horror & Post-Apoc Stocks:*

*Post Apoc Duo*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/yollanda-post-apoc










*Yollanda Post Apoc*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/yollanda-post-apoc










*Mandy Final Girl*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/mandy-final-girl










*Zombie Groups and Horde*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/zombie-groups-horde










*Zombie Characters*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/zombie-characters










*Megan Apocalypse Raider*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/megan-apocalypse-raider










*Tim Post Apoc*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/tim-post-apoc










*Richie Post Apoc*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/richie-post-apoc










*Regis Post Apoc*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/regis-post-apoc










*Mandy Post Apoc*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/mandy-post-apoc










*Lou Post Apoc*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/lou-post-apoc










*Donna Post Apoc*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/donna-post-apoc










*Regis Disaster Hero*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/regis-disaster-hero










*Geoff Disaster Hero*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/geoff-disaster-hero










*Mike B Killer ********

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/mike-b-killer-*******










*Mike B Classic Zombie*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/mike-b-classic-zombie










*Historical & Fantasy Stocks:*

*Emily H Cinematic Amazon*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/emily-h-cinematic-amazon










*Emma Pre Raphaelite*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/emma-pre-raphaelite










*Emma Forest Maiden*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/emma-forest-maiden










*Karlos Victorian Villain*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/karlos-victorian-villain










*Karlos Pirate Rogue*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/karlos-pirate-rogue










*Luke Fantasy Ranger*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/luke-fantasy-ranger










*Polina Steampunk Victorian*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/polina-steampunk-victorian










*Liepa Dark Witch*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/liepa-dark-witch










*Nisha Fantasy Assassin*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/nisha-fantasy-assassin










*Natalia A. Medieval Adventurer*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/natalia-a-medieval-adventurer










*Gia Fantasy Maiden*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/gia-fantasy-maiden










*Pippa Medieval Warrior*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/pippa-medieval-warrior










*Mandy Demon Hunter*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/mandy-demon-hunter










*Mike G Old West Cowboy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/mike-g-old-west-cowboy










*Karlos Steampunk Adventurer*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/karlos-steampunk-adventurer










*Mike G Victorian Ripper*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/mike-g-victorian-ripper










*Karlos Viking Marauder*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/karlos-viking-marauder










*Karlos Grimdark Knight*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/karlos-grimdark-knight










*Liepa Medieval Assassin*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/liepa-medieval-assassin










*Sahara Warrior Priestess*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/sahara-warrior-priestess










*Sahara Gypsy Witch*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/sahara-gypsy-witch










*Sahara Gothic Victorian*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/sahara-gothic-victorian










*Sci-Fi & Cyberpunk Stocks:*

*Emily H Galactic Cadet*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/sci-fi-cyberpunk/emily-h-galactic-cadet










*Yuu Cyberpunk Agent*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/sci-fi-cyberpunk/yuu-cyberpunk-agent










*Pippa Galactic Trooper*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/sci-fi-cyberpunk/pippa-h-galactic-trooper










*Nisha Future Cop*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/sci-fi-cyberpunk/nisha-future-cop










*Danny Galactic Cadet*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/sci-fi-cyberpunk/danny-galactic-cadet










*Danny Cyberpunk Detective*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/sci-fi-cyberpunk/danny-cyberpunk-detective










*Regis Tactical Assassin*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/sci-fi-cyberpunk/regis-tactical-assassin










*Action & Suspense Stocks:*

*Alex Spy Thriller*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/alex-spy-thriller










*Alex Cinematic Spy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/alex-cinematic-spy










*Alex Action Thriller*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/alex-action-thriller










*Donna Cocktail Assassin*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/donna-cocktail-assassin










*Cop Drama Duo*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/cop-drama-duo










*Daniel Urban Thriller*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/daniel-urban-thriller










*Action Thriller Duo*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/action-thriller-duo










*Alex Cinematic Action*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/alex-cinematic-action










*Cinematic Cocktail Assassin*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/cinematic-cocktail-assassin










*Cinematic Urban Thriller*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/cinematic-urban-thriller










*Danny D Spy Thriller*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/danny-d-spy-thriller










*Danny D Action Thriller*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/danny-d-action-thriller










*Danny D Cinematic Action*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/danny-d-cinematic-action










*Danny D Cinematic Spy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/danny-d-cinematic-spy










*Emily Government Agent*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/emily-government-agent










*Emily Mystery Thriller*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/emily-mystery-thriller










*Marc Action Thriller*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/marc-action-thriller










*Marc Classic Detective*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/marc-classic-detective










*Natalia A. Mystery Thriller*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/natalia-a-mystery-thriller










*Natalia Adventure Hero*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/natalia-adventure-hero










*Geoff Spy Thriller*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/geoff-spy-thriller










*Geoff Action Hero*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/geoff-action-hero










*Jade Government Agent*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/jade-government-agent










*Catarina Tactical Assassin*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/catarina-tactical-assassin










*Tim Mercenary*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/tim-mercenary










*Tim Infantry*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/tim-infantry










*Young Adult & Middle Grade Stocks:*

*Yuu Academy High*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/young-adult-contemporary/yuu-academy-high










*Toby YA Teen*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/young-adult-contemporary/toby-ya-teen










*Toby YA Badboy*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/young-adult-contemporary/toby-ya-badboy










*Billie Young Adult*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/young-adult-contemporary/billie-young-adult










*CG Creatures & Elements:*

*CG Wyvern Dragon*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/cg-creatures-elements/cg-wyvern-dragon










*CG Backgrounds:*

*CG Victorian Alley Background*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/cg-backgrounds/cg-victorian-alley










*CG Urban Ruins Background*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/cg-backgrounds/cg-urban-ruins










*CG Cyberpunk City Background*

Full Gallery: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/cg-backgrounds/cg-cyberpunk-city










***** ***** ***** *****

*How often do you guys shoot?*

At present, we do one shoot per month -- and we get two costume concepts per shoot.

This summer, we will be launching a Kickstarter campaign to increase our shoot frequency to two per month, so we can produce the stocks you guys need, at a much faster rate.

*MOVING FORWARD* in 2018, our main priorities are:

*• PoC stocks (all genres) • Young Adult concepts • Couples and Groups • CG Monsters (Dragons, Orcs, Aliens etc.) • LOTS more Urban Fantasy!!*

We've had incredibly HIGH demand for Romance... Even though it's not our forte, we will see what we can do in this genre later this year 

Thanks so much for viewing guys, I'm on hand to answer any questions you may have 

*Useful Links:*

Our FREE Sample Pack | NeoStock Focus Group | NeoStock Facebook | NeoStock Instagram


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

Good job! This is some really cool stock. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

*WANT!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

KelliWolfe said:


> *WANT!!!!!!!!!!!*





C. Gold said:


> Good job! This is some really cool stock. I can't wait to see more.


Thanks so much for the kind words guys, REALLY encouraging!! 

I'll be sure to update this thread each month when we have new sets to post. Look forward to sharing more with you all.


----------



## Scrapper78 (Jun 11, 2017)

The gun safety nut in me is so triggered right now.
Keep your booger hook of the bang switch, folks!








Pics are awesome.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Scrapper78 said:


> The gun safety nut in me is so triggered right now.
> Keep your booger hook of the bang switch, folks!
> 
> Pics are awesome.


Thanks for the comment Scrapper.

Yeah, they were early shoots -- we got tonnes of comments regarding trigger discipline, we've learnt our lesson since then!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

RBN said:


> I just bookmarked about 200 photos for further discussion with my cover artist.
> 
> If your hesitation about romance is having the models make out, may I direct your attention toward some of Kit Rocha's covers?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment RBN

Will refer to Kit Rocha's covers when strategising how we're going to tackle Romance. Apprecaite the headsup!!


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

These are excellent!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow! I'm so impressed by these.


----------



## Whatever Writer (Jun 20, 2017)

After hours of hunting when searching photos last year, I can say these are hands-down the best I've seen in a collection. I was hoping so much someone would do the niche thing needed and create covers! Fantasy is another genre in much need too...


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

I think all cover designers and a lot of authors have been extremely grateful to Neostock and the enthusiastic efforts of Dean Samed.  Neostock enquires from authors and they really listen to what authors want and try to create the best professional images for book covers. Dean is friendly and helpful too!  So I urge everyone to support him and help make this project into a fantastic success!  They will cover all the gaps in the stock image world - and there are so many of those!


----------



## Lou Harpr (Nov 5, 2014)

I can attest for the awesomeness of NeoStock.


----------



## writerc (Apr 15, 2016)

These are super cool and awesome! Want!


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, these are brilliant. Makes me want to write more UF.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

The upside is these are awesome and definitely fill a need.  Downside is I'm already seeing a lot of the same faces on covers out there (same poses too). Heck at least one of my covers below falls into this. Obviously not the fault of the neostock guys, but something to be mindful of. Cover artists really are eating these up so far as I can tell, faster than they can be produced. 

Especially for UF, stock photos are the place to start, but the next step is finding a cover artist who can truly manipulate them into something unique vs. just pasting them into a cool backdrop.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

These are fantastic and definitely fulfil a gap. I'm so tired of the same old faces too. But most cover artists I've worked with just point me to a site they have an account with and that's what we get to chose from. So, that leads me to be curious about the fact that none of them (so far) have an account with yourselves. I have to ask (sorry), but are you significantly more expensive than a lot of other stock sites?


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Evenstar said:


> These are fantastic and definitely fulfil a gap. I'm so tired of the same old faces too. But most cover artists I've worked with just point me to a site they have an account with and that's what we get to chose from. So, that leads me to be curious about the fact that none of them (so far) have an account with yourselves. I have to ask (sorry), but are you significantly more expensive than a lot of other stock sites?


Hey Evenstar,

We're very new and have been growing organically - so our reach has been limited thus far!!

Our Standard License rates are very reasonable: $25USD


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> These are fantastic and definitely fulfil a gap. I'm so tired of the same old faces too. But most cover artists I've worked with just point me to a site they have an account with and that's what we get to chose from. So, that leads me to be curious about the fact that none of them (so far) have an account with yourselves. I have to ask (sorry), but are you significantly more expensive than a lot of other stock sites?


Hi Evenstar

I think most designers will have a basic subscription with a standard stock image site (like Depositphotos, Shutterstock, Adobe etc.) and then in addition they will purchase images from other more specialist sites like Neostock. However, the extent to which they are prepared to purchase from other sites will depend on the particular designer. If their cover design prices are very low they may not include it in their standard cover design price but require the author to purchase the image instead. You just have to read the designer's terms very carefully and make sure you know what you get yourself into before commissioning them.

My custom cover design price is includes images from Neostock (up to two per cover).


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Greg Dragon said:


> These are excellent!


Thankyou!!



C. Gockel said:


> Wow! I'm so impressed by these.


Much appreciated C. Gockel 



KD Ritchie said:


> After hours of hunting when searching photos last year, I can say these are hands-down the best I've seen in a collection. I was hoping so much someone would do the niche thing needed and create covers! Fantasy is another genre in much need too...


I'm sorry to hear you had a tough time KD, I hope we'll be able to help you out with future projects 



Melody Simmons said:


> I think all cover designers and a lot of authors have been extremely grateful to Neostock and the enthusiastic efforts of Dean Samed. They enquire from authors and really listen to what authors want and try to create the best professional images for book covers. Dean is friendly and helpful too! So I urge everyone to support him and help make this project into a fantastic success! They will cover all the gaps in the stock image world - and there are so many of those!


You've been a great supporter, thanks so much Melody!! 



Lou Harpr said:


> I can attest for the awesomeness of NeoStock.


Thanks Lou!! 



catlife said:


> These are super cool and awesome! Want!


Cheers!! 



Ros_Jackson said:


> Wow, these are brilliant. Makes me want to write more UF.


We've carved out a niche as Urban Fantasy 'specialists' Ros, we'll be doing lots lots more 



Rick Gualtieri said:


> The upside is these are awesome and definitely fill a need. Downside is I'm already seeing a lot of the same faces on covers out there (same poses too). Heck at least one of my covers below falls into this. Obviously not the fault of the neostock guys, but something to be mindful of. Cover artists really are eating these up so far as I can tell, faster than they can be produced.
> 
> Especially for UF, stock photos are the place to start, but the next step is finding a cover artist who can truly manipulate them into something unique vs. just pasting them into a cool backdrop.


The aim of the game for us Rick, is to produce the stocks FASTER than they can be used. That's the endgame, and I'd really like for us to reach that stage.

You're absolutely right regarding digital artists changing the faces / features of the stock photography. We have tonnes of great guys in our Focus Group who do exactly that


----------



## mostlybree (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone alerted me to the compliments for my Kit Rocha covers so I'm cruising by. (Thanks, y'all! All credit to Gene Mollica for how awesome those covers turned out--he is a rockstar.)

I'm so happy to see this project. The Gideon's Riders covers were a pretty lavish and expensive labor of love (partly prompted because I was exhausted of finding stock and just depressed imagining how I was going to find the diverse stock shots I needed for my various couples) so any time someone pops up to help fill this void I get excited. The need for diverse actiony-romance stock is so so so intense, so many of us out here who write SFF/PNR Romance are just generally exhausted. 

Looking forward to exploring this more!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I like the Karlos Urban Fantasy pics. He looks like a regular guy who's also a bad*ss, which is what you want if you're writing tough-guy UF. Most male models look more "pretty boy" than "bad*ss," and they're really only suitable for romance-flavored stuff, not tough-guy stuff.
> 
> I like Regis, too. He's got that "everyman" quality to him, as if he just wants to live a normal, quiet, boring life, but then got swept up in some adventure or other.
> 
> ...


Any good cover artist can remove (or add) tattoos or earrings. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, this is refreshing, especially in how non sexualized the models are... although I must admit I was disappointed after your opening line about diversity to see the lack of it in the shoots you've done so far. However, I did read all the way to the end of your post, and saw that increasing the diversity of your models is on your list of things to do ASAP, and that makes me very happy! I'm so glad to see this. Currently, I don't charge enough to include these images in all my cover designs, but I would be very happy to offer authors the chance to upgrade to using one of your images should they wish and would gladly encourage that option as well. Thanks for providing a much needed service! (Also, can I suggest more realistic sword handling as a future goal? I rarely see it in stock photos, but it would be a welcome change. I can put you all in touch with a real sword expert (I am not one) if that would be useful to you.)


----------



## Jade Jez (May 11, 2013)

Oh I think I lost my post! I'll try again lol

Great work with the stock photos, Dean. It's great to see quality photos that have variety of poses with the same model. They're good for when the author wants their characters on all the covers for their series. Usually I can only find one or two that I would like to use that feature the same model, when sometimes I need 3+.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm glad to see you join us here, I'm sure you're going to get lots of suggestions and answers to any questions you have. It's nice to have a stock site that will interact with us, too.

I've got a story in mind that Regis will be perfect for, and even my cheap little soul is willing to pay $25 for the right image. 

I joined the thing to get the free images, but haven't found how to get them without having to sign up again. Should I be getting an email link or something?

Anyway, looking forward to seeing where you guys go in the future!


----------



## Fleurina (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm drooling - I would buy an image and use it as a prompt for the book!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, got it downloading now! I want to make some mock covers now, but I've got other commitments.  I can only play later.

Fleurina, I like to do that sometimes (I normally get the comp image to play around with, though), and usually have the cover done before I've gotten very far into a story. It seems that having the cover, even if I change it up or start over, gives me something to hang onto.


----------



## Fleurina (Nov 13, 2017)

> Fleurina, I like to do that sometimes (I normally get the comp image to play around with, though), and usually have the cover done before I've gotten very far into a story. It seems that having the cover, even if I change it up or start over, gives me something to hang onto.


Agree, she-la-ti-da. Re the novel I'm writing now I bought the cover first but changed the title halfway through to something grittier. 
I look forward to seeing the covers you make from the downloads! I've already got the cover for my next book as well. It spurs me on!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Great poses. I'll be buying my next model from you guys.  

I'd like to request more YA (teen-ish) looking models. You do have one model, but her big billowy top and her sandals only fit a certain type of story. (It looks too spring/summer to me personally.) Plainer clothing like T-shirts and jeans and sneakers would be better for a younger model, IMHO. 

And some supernatural/paranormal/UF poses for YA (teen-ish books) would be beyond awesome! (Love the "cupped hands" type poses!)


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

SA_Soule said:


> Great poses. I'll be buying my next model from you guys.
> 
> I'd like to request more YA (teen-ish) looking models. You do have one model, but her big billowy top and her sandals only fit a certain type of story. (It looks too spring/summer to me personally.) Plainer clothing like T-shirts and jeans and sneakers would be better for a younger model, IMHO.
> 
> And some supernatural/paranormal/UF poses for YA (teen-ish books) would be beyond awesome! (Love the "cupped hands" type poses!)


Thank SA 

Aside from PoC, Young Adult concepts (as you've described) will be our major focus this year. Already have a great roster of models lined up, for exactly the looks you've described!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> Very cool. I'll have to bookmark this.
> 
> As for romance covers, I actually went through recently and worked with a designer to get a couple romance covers. I searched through multiple stock sites myself and had a very hard time finding ones that would work for what I want. I didn't want kissing images or silly-smile "we're so happy about the product in this ad you're seeing!" photos. I wanted what I kind of think of as "loving embrace" poses. Couples who are close, maybe embracing in some way, maybe touching foreheads, maybe facing away to indicate tension but also love, maybe just gazing lovingly at each other. It was SO HARD to find any covers that even kind of almost fit these, and pretty much impossible if I was looking for anything other than two twenty-something white people.
> 
> ...


These pointer for the Romance concepts are incredibly helpful, thanks so much for that. Noted everything down, and will keep in mind for when we go forward with these shoots.

In regards to the UF 'magic hand' shots, they're our best sellers -- so we'll continue to offer a very wide range of those shots


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

she-la-ti-da said:


> Oh, got it downloading now! I want to make some mock covers now, but I've got other commitments.  I can only play later.
> 
> Fleurina, I like to do that sometimes (I normally get the comp image to play around with, though), and usually have the cover done before I've gotten very far into a story. It seems that having the cover, even if I change it up or start over, gives me something to hang onto.


Gad to hear you got sorted!! If you ever run into any issues, please feel free to drop me a line via our website contact form, or via our Focus Group


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Fleurina said:


> I'm drooling - I would buy an image and use it as a prompt for the book!


Great to hear Fleurina, the support keeps us going


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

VirginiaMcClain said:


> Well, this is refreshing, especially in how non sexualized the models are... although I must admit I was disappointed after your opening line about diversity to see the lack of it in the shoots you've done so far. However, I did read all the way to the end of your post, and saw that increasing the diversity of your models is on your list of things to do ASAP, and that makes me very happy! I'm so glad to see this. Currently, I don't charge enough to include these images in all my cover designs, but I would be very happy to offer authors the chance to upgrade to using one of your images should they wish and would gladly encourage that option as well. Thanks for providing a much needed service! (Also, can I suggest more realistic sword handling as a future goal? I rarely see it in stock photos, but it would be a welcome change. I can put you all in touch with a real sword expert (I am not one) if that would be useful to you.)


Appreciate the kind words Virginia, thanks so much.

As was mentioned previously, our big push for 2018 is PoC (all genres), as that's been our most requested concept.

We're actually shooting PoC Historical Fantasy / Urban Fantasy THIS MONTH!! If you'd like to be kept in the loop on that one, you can jump onto our newsletter here: https://goo.gl/C5H8YB

Our biggest areas for refinement are archery / gun / sword control... It's pretty tricky sometimes, having a model in for a short period of time, and having so many shots to get. We are striving to be as accurate as possible in that respect though


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I like the Karlos Urban Fantasy pics. He looks like a regular guy who's also a bad*ss, which is what you want if you're writing tough-guy UF. Most male models look more "pretty boy" than "bad*ss," and they're really only suitable for romance-flavored stuff, not tough-guy stuff.
> 
> I like Regis, too. He's got that "everyman" quality to him, as if he just wants to live a normal, quiet, boring life, but then got swept up in some adventure or other.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the kind words Jeff, appreciated!!

We do try really hard to get gritty / everyman / blue-collar concepts into our libraries too... real people facing impossible situations


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

MostlyBree, Jade Jez... thanks so much for the words of support guys, appreciated!!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, I'll chip in and pile on the diversity. Some Chinese / Japanese? Also these women are all super skinny! Way too much leather. And can we have Gothic without it having to be historical costume?

Sorry, that sounds critical but it's only supposed to be suggestion. As an UF reader and writer I spend a lot of time searching. Your stuff is super *fantastic* so far and I really _really_ appreciate the full body poses. Normally, every time I find a model I like they are just upper body and we end up having to do head transplants!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Evenstar said:


> Yes, I'll chip in and pile on the diversity. Some Chinese / Japanese? Also these women are all super skinny! Way too much leather. And can we have Gothic without it having to be historical costume?
> 
> Sorry, that sounds critical but it's only supposed to be suggestion. As an UF reader and writer I spend a lot of time searching. Your stuff is super *fantastic* so far and I really _really_ appreciate the full body poses. Normally, every time I find a model I like they are just upper body and we end up having to do head transplants!


You'll be pleased to know that we're getting LOTS more full figure models, as well as Japanese / Chinese / Southeast Asian models later this year too.

These are early days, so please bare with us!!

Also of note, I'm financing all of these shoots with my personal cover art income, so there's a limited number of shoots I can finance per year. I'm hoping our Kickstarter campaign will be a success, and we can increase shoot frequency to two per month.

All stock purchases at this stage go direct towards financing NEW shoots.

Appreciate the comment.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> Ha, that kinda makes me sad. As a UF reader, I'd like a little more variety. (I'm beginning to assume that a UF with the samey glowy-hands covers has a samey story too, so they're actually starting to put me off.) OTOH, if I get stock from you for a UF and pick the non-glowy-hands ones, maybe that means they're less likely to look like other covers.
> 
> I'd also say that, while I do like the leather, it would be nice if there were more 'normal clothes' poses for UF as well. Like, jeans and a t-shirt, would be good. Or other average-person, everyday clothes.
> 
> ...


After LOTS of feedback regarding UF clothing, we're moving toward a more 'normal' looking aesthetic with clothing moving forward 

If you have suggestions re: UF poses, we'll most happily take them onboard, and incorporate into future shoots!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is people holding books. Like, old books. (Magic books?) With or without the person wearing glasses. Something that indicates a more cerebral hero rather than the standard snarky action hero.


Brilliant suggestion - written it down; we'll incorporate that pose in all future shoots


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Your models LOVE the camera. WOW! Bookmarked, yadda yadda. Great stuff here, and your website's terrific.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

Lovely stock photos.

I can't wait until you have more (and I'm fingers crossing for some m/m romance stock photos).


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

RBN said:


> I just bookmarked about 200 photos for further discussion with my cover artist.
> 
> If your hesitation about romance is having the models make out, may I direct your attention toward some of Kit Rocha's covers?
> 
> ...


There's a definite need for sensual photos that still appease the AMS guidelines. I'd love to see couples with female models outside the typical very thin, long hair, "good girl" look. Models with short hair/unusual colors or styles, tattoos, other body types.

And of course interracial couples! They're impossible to find.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

@Fleurina:  I'll be sure to share whatever I come up with. I had just a few minutes last night and dropped some things onto a background, but nowhere near ready to show.

@Neostock:  Yes, I got everything downloaded. I was a little quick and impatient, the email came while I was typing, I think.    I've gotten some ideas for using the images I got, now I just need to get myself organized and get to it.

I spent some time looking at the Facebook page, people are making awesome covers with this stock, and everyone seems so happy to have a stock company that listens to what we need. Thanks so much!

Everyone has given you the feedback on what we'd like to see that I would, so I'll just say how awesome these images are, and you can't beat the prices. Most sites like this are charging into the hundreds of dollars for images!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

she-la-ti-da said:


> I spent some time looking at the Facebook page, people are making awesome covers with this stock, and everyone seems so happy to have a stock company that listens to what we need. Thanks so much!
> 
> Everyone has given you the feedback on what we'd like to see that I would, so I'll just say how awesome these images are, and you can't beat the prices. Most sites like this are charging into the hundreds of dollars for images!


There are some ferociously talented artists working with our resources, we're super stoked about that!!

Now we have a presence here on KBoards, we'lll be to keep you guys in the loop with each shoot we do. Really appreciate the support


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Crystal_ said:


> There's a definite need for sensual photos that still appease the AMS guidelines. I'd love to see couples with female models outside the typical very thin, long hair, "good girl" look. Models with short hair/unusual colors or styles, tattoos, other body types.
> 
> And of course interracial couples! They're impossible to find.


We aim to get all those requests covered within the next 12 months Crystal 



L_Loryn said:


> Lovely stock photos.
> 
> I can't wait until you have more (and I'm fingers crossing for some m/m romance stock photos).


I'm hoping we can get started on Romance concepts this year L_Loryn, maybe late summer 



Desmond X. Torres said:


> Your models LOVE the camera. WOW! Bookmarked, yadda yadda. Great stuff here, and your website's terrific.


THANKYOU Desmond!!


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

Neo-Stock said:


> I'm hoping we can get started on Romance concepts this year L_Loryn, maybe late summer


NICE! I can't wait.

If I might also add, I'm particularly a fan of soft romance, not two shirtless bros sweating against each other. Some nice almost kissing, hand holding, closeness.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> I'm excited to see them!
> 
> Here are some additional prop suggestions for UF: cane, walking stick, magic wand (Harry Potter style), crystal ball





L_Loryn said:


> NICE! I can't wait.
> 
> If I might also add, I'm particularly a fan of soft romance, not two shirtless bros sweating against each other. Some nice almost kissing, hand holding, closeness.


Excellent suggestions, thanks so much guys


----------



## abcxyz77 (Feb 22, 2018)

Great initiative but there is no section for erotica photos for covers. I hope you add them soon. It's getting harder to find unique photos for my erotica book covers.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

New Zombie Horror piece I put together, using NeoStock's horror resources:


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

A cover I recently did using one of their stock images. Truly fantastic work!


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

I can attest to using the photos from Dean and Neo Stock. They are fantastic, and make it so much easier to create a cover. I used six of the photos for a new series and did not have to request a headectomy on any of them.

Which is a record. My cover designer was really happy about that, since usually I'm picking Body One, and Arm Two, and Hair Three, and Face Four.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

L_Loryn said:


> If I might also add, I'm particularly a fan of soft romance, not two shirtless bros sweating against each other. Some nice almost kissing, hand holding, closeness.


I've always had huge problems with romance covers because I want a couple who aren't embracing or lovey dovey. All my teen romance stuff is 'flirty' poses. The will-they-won't-they type. The 'almost/maybe' kiss. We know there is going to be a happy ending but the whole point of the romance is the journey to get there. So more poses without being obviously in love would be great (I'm a fan of back-to-back to get the point across).

Just trying to be helpful if you do go for romance.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> I've always had huge problems with romance covers because I want a couple who aren't embracing or lovey dovey. All my teen romance stuff is 'flirty' poses. The will-they-won't-they type. The 'almost/maybe' kiss. We know there is going to be a happy ending but the whole point of the romance is the journey to get there. So more poses without being obviously in love would be great (I'm a fan of back-to-back to get the point across).
> 
> Just trying to be helpful if you do go for romance.


YES! I agree and also request these types of poses.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Rayne Book Covers said:


> A cover I recently did using one of their stock images. Truly fantastic work!


Awesome stuff Rayne, so glad to hear you're enjoying our resources 



Lisa Manifold said:


> I can attest to using the photos from Dean and Neo Stock. They are fantastic, and make it so much easier to create a cover. I used six of the photos for a new series and did not have to request a headectomy on any of them.
> 
> Which is a record. My cover designer was really happy about that, since usually I'm picking Body One, and Arm Two, and Hair Three, and Face Four.


Thanks so much for giving us the headsup on that Lisa, providing plentiful poses per set is one of our core principles 



Evenstar said:


> I've always had huge problems with romance covers because I want a couple who aren't embracing or lovey dovey. All my teen romance stuff is 'flirty' poses. The will-they-won't-they type. The 'almost/maybe' kiss. We know there is going to be a happy ending but the whole point of the romance is the journey to get there. So more poses without being obviously in love would be great (I'm a fan of back-to-back to get the point across).
> 
> Just trying to be helpful if you do go for romance.


Noted all those suggestions down Evenstar, appreciated 



SA_Soule said:


> YES! I agree and also request these types of poses.


We're on it!!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Bookmarked. Great job.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Bookmarked. Great job.


Thankyou P.A.!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> I browsed more of the stock on your website, and I'd also like to request more/different poses for UF, and more with guns. Lots of UF has guns, but there are barely any photos in that category with guns, and fewer with no swords. Also maybe try to get some different types of guns, rather than just the one handgun. And different poses, like maybe leaning against a wall, sitting, holding a knife like it's just an object to be fiddled with instead of brandishing it, that kind of thing. Just more natural poses. A lot of the ones you have look very ... posey.
> 
> (And oh my goodness, the glowy hands... It pains me that those are popular enough to justify you having so many of them...) Or hey, maybe lean into it. Naked man chest with glowy hands! Anyone?


The poses that we have in our libraries are based on two years of feedback from our Focus Group.

I've discovered throughout this process, what people ask for, and what they buy -- are two VERY different things.

The poses / concepts we include, are a mixture of what's been requested, and what actually SELLS 

These are great comments Puddleduck, thankyou... Would you like to join our Focus Group, and have a real hand in what we produce? NeoStock Focus Group


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> Oh, darn. I would, but I'm not on facebook.  I'm glad you guys seek so much feedback, though, and I'm excited to see what you come up with as you go. (I did sign up for your newsletter to keep up.)


That's great!!

We have a Lara Croft inspired 'Adventure Girl, and Urban Fantasy concepts coming up next


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> These are fantastic and definitely fulfil a gap. I'm so tired of the same old faces too. But most cover artists I've worked with just point me to a site they have an account with and that's what we get to chose from. So, that leads me to be curious about the fact that none of them (so far) have an account with yourselves. I have to ask (sorry), but are you significantly more expensive than a lot of other stock sites?


The difference is significant. With proper subscriptions to the big stocksites, photos can cost as low as $0.33 or 50 cents each. That's a big gap when you're comparing that to $25 per photo.

That doesn't mean Neo photos aren't worth that - they are top notch and definitely fill a gap. But it does mean that a designer has to build their price model around it somehow if they want to incorporate them. If a designer passes the photo expenses off on the author (makes the author purchase) then it's no sweat to add Neostock. But if a designer includes multiple options and purchases the photos themselves, now we're looking at a price difference of around $75 instead of like $2-3 to cover those costs.

My guess is, we'll continue to see more cover artists use Neostock as artists adjust their pricing models to work with it. OR if Neostock adds some sort of subscription incentive/bulk purchase discount. That would be something really awesome to see.

Can I just say that the license terms are impressively easy to understand and read through. So refreshing!


----------



## kenbritz (Oct 24, 2016)

Evenstar said:


> Way too much leather.


I thought a bit of the same, though to be fair, they were distinct models and poses. These are pretty good and the wider the model choices the better. This was a very impressive set of stock.


----------



## MmmmmPie (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow, those are really great! I don't write in Urban Fantasy, but if i did (or ever do), I'd be all over these. I love the costumes. They have a terrific timeless quality that would make them suitable for books set in a wide array of timeframes -- past, future, whatever. And they look SO cool.

A small observations for what it's worth... On the last cover I designed, I needed a dark background. (I know I could've photoshopped a dark background into it, but it was so much easier just to pick a photo that already had a black background.)  I wonder if when you're doing these shots, if it might be worth it to do a few poses in front of a black backdrop, just for variety's sake.

I also love the suggestions for flirty romantic images where they're not already embracing.

About the body-variety, I'm going to go against the grain and say that while "fit at any size" sounds great in theory, I'm not sure I'd ever buy an image where the model wasn't thin. Please don't anyone get mad at me. I'm far from thin myself. I'm just saying, it does seem that the vast majority of top-selling books rarely feature a plus-size image, and I'm not sure I'd ever buck that particular trend.

Anyway, good luck as you move forward. These are really terrific!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> The difference is significant. With proper subscriptions to the big stocksites, photos can cost as low as $0.33 or 50 cents each. That's a big gap when you're comparing that to $25 per photo.
> 
> That doesn't mean Neo photos aren't worth that - they are top notch and definitely fill a gap. But it does mean that a designer has to build their price model around it somehow if they want to incorporate them. If a designer passes the photo expenses off on the author (makes the author purchase) then it's no sweat to add Neostock. But if a designer includes multiple options and purchases the photos themselves, now we're looking at a price difference of around $75 instead of like $2-3 to cover those costs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that great feedback Nicole 

We offer a volume discount via our Focus Group - 5-Images, for $75 USD. That's the deal that most of our regular customers use!!

One thing to take into consideration (and something that's often overlooked), is the 'economics' of cover art:

You spend a couple of hours trawling the stock image sites for the perfect image, find something half passable, then spend another 3 - 4 hours tweaking it, to fit the author's description... what's the dollar value of that time? Alternatively, you 'could' find the PERFECT image on our site, within 30 seconds, and not have to tweak / amend for an additional four hours. That's the logic behind the value I believe we offer


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> As far as prices, I've worked with a designer who only included... I think it was Shutterstock, in the set price for custom covers. When I was unhappy with anything we could find there, we got some stock from iStock. I bought them and then sent her the pics to use. So I for one have no problem paying extra for less-commonly-used stock if the places like Shutterstock don't have what I need. I guess people on a really tight budget might balk at that, but I kinda figure, if you're already paying a few hundred (or more) for custom covers, what's another $30 or so to get the right photo instead of the almost-right photo?


Absolutely!! Very much supports the prior point


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

kenbritz said:


> I thought a bit of the same, though to be fair, they were distinct models and poses. These are pretty good and the wider the model choices the better. This was a very impressive set of stock.


Really appreciate the kind words kenbritz!!

We're now pushing our focus toward more 'casual' looks for Contemporary and Urban Fantasy:

*Blue jeans, white / dark tank tops etc.*

We'll have a brand new set of these to showcase April 14th


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

JRTomlin said:


> I admit I didn't read the entire thread so someone may have mentioned it, but what you have labeled Historical/Fantasy is Fantasy. There is nothing even slightly historical about them. That's a pity and they are attractive, but for anyone looking for historical none of them would be useable. I admit that historical photos are difficult, so I understand why you haven't done any. However, it might be better if you didn't indicate that they're historical.


Have you seen our Viking sets? I'd argue they're more historically accurate than any other viking stock photos shot before. The actor we got onboard for that one is a professional re-enactor, who works for English Heritage in the UK. We don't mess about on that front.

In regards to some of the other concepts, I will agree that they're more fantasy oriented, and are designed with more stylistic thoughts in mind, than 100% historical accuracy.

The galleries are grouped in such a way, so there's a rough contextual link.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

MmmmmPie said:


> Wow, those are really great! I don't write in Urban Fantasy, but if i did (or ever do), I'd be all over these. I love the costumes. They have a terrific timeless quality that would make them suitable for books set in a wide array of timeframes -- past, future, whatever. And they look SO cool.
> 
> A small observations for what it's worth... On the last cover I designed, I needed a dark background. (I know I could've photoshopped a dark background into it, but it was so much easier just to pick a photo that already had a black background.) I wonder if when you're doing these shots, if it might be worth it to do a few poses in front of a black backdrop, just for variety's sake.
> 
> ...


Great comments Pie, thanks so much


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> Sometimes books explicitly have a bigger main character. As a reader, if I read one of those and the model on the cover was thin (and I have read books like that), it's annoying. Especially when the MC's size is a part of the story (like it is with BBW romances). So I think that there's definitely a demand for more size variety in models, even if it may be a niche demand.


We do get a lot of demand for full figure / curvy body types, that's something we will be exploring in the future Puddleduck


----------



## MmmmmPie (Jun 23, 2015)

Puddleduck said:


> Sometimes books explicitly have a bigger main character. As a reader, if I read one of those and the model on the cover was thin (and I have read books like that), it's annoying. Especially when the MC's size is a part of the story (like it is with BBW romances). So I think that there's definitely a demand for more size variety in models, even if it may be a niche demand.


Good point! It definitely IS annoying when the cover doesn't match the book's content.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wanted to vouch for the awesome that is NeoStock. I've been following for a while now. Dean is friendly, and very willing to listen to suggestions and ideas. The images speak for themselves. NeoStock is the resource the community has waited years for. I'm excited to see whats to come.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

JR,

Appreciate the comment, thanks!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

-alex- said:


> Just wanted to vouch for the awesome that is NeoStock. I've been following for a while now. Dean is friendly, and very willing to listen to suggestions and ideas. The images speak for themselves. NeoStock is the resource the community has waited years for. I'm excited to see whats to come.


Thanks so much for the kind words and support Alex, appreciated!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey gang, we're very pleased to debut our latest Urban Fantasy set, starring Natalia!! 

Over the past two years, we've accumulated a tonne of feedback, to develop the perfect Urban Fantasy stock.

In this set, there is a WHOPPING 250 poses to choose from!! 

*You can checkout the full Natalia Urban Fantasy gallery at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/natalia-urban-fantasy*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Alonsgide our new UF concept, we shot a high-octane / 'ass-kicker' set, inspired by Lara Croft!!

These images are perfect for Adventure / Dystopian / or Post-Apocalyptic projects... Fierce!! 

216 dynamic, action-packed poses to choose from...

*You can checkout the full Natalia Adventure Hero gallery at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/natalia-adventure-hero*


----------



## munboy (Apr 13, 2018)

Scrapper78 said:


> The gun safety nut in me is so triggered right now.
> Keep your booger hook of the bang switch, folks!


lol Never heard it referred to like that. I've only heard the extremely boring "trigger discipline."

And yes, the pics are awesome!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Poses, costumes, props, etc. all look fabulous. People of color are seriously under-represented in your offerings, though. Lots of writers and readers want protagonists of all varieties of color and gender. Would love to see more variety.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> The new ones look great! I love the new costumes/props.


Really appreciate the kind words Puddleduck, thankyou!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

munboy said:


> lol Never heard it referred to like that. I've only heard the extremely boring "trigger discipline."
> 
> And yes, the pics are awesome!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Jim Johnson said:


> Poses, costumes, props, etc. all look fabulous. People of color are seriously under-represented in your offerings, though. Lots of writers and readers want protagonists of all varieties of color and gender. Would love to see more variety.


We were meant to be shooting with a female PoC this model Jim, but she broke her foot!! 

We'll be shooting that concept in May, and MANY MORE moving forward 

Really appreciate the comment and kind words.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I agree. It's not every day you see a model with a tomahawk.
> 
> Good stuff, Neo-Stock, and thanks for posting.


Thanks so much for the kind feedback Jeff, appreciated


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Jim Johnson said:


> Poses, costumes, props, etc. all look fabulous. People of color are seriously under-represented in your offerings, though. Lots of writers and readers want protagonists of all varieties of color and gender. Would love to see more variety.


This. I could not for the life of me find stock images of a female Asian model that hadn't been 'sexified'. Had to hire a photographer and boy, did it cost a pretty penny!

At least include African and Asian models (male and female both), I'm sure there's a high demand for them!

Your other models are awesome as well, though.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

C. Rysalis said:


> At least include African and Asian models (male and female both), I'm sure there's a high demand for them!


Echoing this. PoC in fantasy and historical costumes as well as contemporary would be amazing.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

These are fantastic and I can't wait to see the more diverse models; POC, older models, range of body types... I've bought a couple packages and I'm just waiting to decide which photos  I can't live without.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

C. Rysalis said:


> This. I could not for the life of me find stock images of a female Asian model that hadn't been 'sexified'. Had to hire a photographer and boy, did it cost a pretty penny!
> 
> At least include African and Asian models (male and female both), I'm sure there's a high demand for them!
> 
> Your other models are awesome as well, though.


We'll be shooting PoC stocks this month, and many more moving forward.

Thanks so much for the comment!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Dragovian said:


> Echoing this. PoC in fantasy and historical costumes as well as contemporary would be amazing.


Demand has been MASSIVE for PoC historical / fantasy, we're actually shooting that next month


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

MyraScott said:


> These are fantastic and I can't wait to see the more diverse models; POC, older models, range of body types... I've bought a couple packages and I'm just waiting to decide which photos I can't live without.


Thankyou Myra!!

Got some great 'full-figure' models lined up, as well as PoC for 2018 - will keep you guys in the loop, and share on here as they land


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks so much for the great response guys!!

We have a free sample pack, containing 6 Full-Res images - that you can use for your personal or commercial projects.

This is free for all our subscribers (_as well as future sample packs_), so to claim yours - simply jump onto our MAILING LIST, and we'll send you the download link


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I've had this thread bookmarked since it began, just in case it would be useful down the track.

As it happens, I have a cover artist trying to put something together at the moment, and I pointed her to your portfolio.

I wanted older space detective, and was thinking we could adapt on of your detective shots.

But the problem is, all the shots face the camera, and we need a shot facing to the side. 

So I thought I'd point this out for future photoshoots. Sometimes you want a person looking at an object across a cover, or looking at another person across a cover. Or even half on the side, but looking back into the cover.

The one I'm trying to do at the moment, needs older detective on one side, sexy young thing on the other, with a space station in the middle. But eyes front, doesn't work.

So as well as doing eyes at camera pics, can you also mix them up with looking and acting in different directions? Just a suggestion.


----------



## abcxyz77 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have been checking your photos regularly and wanted to ask if you're going to add images for erotica titles.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

TimothyEllis said:


> I've had this thread bookmarked since it began, just in case it would be useful down the track.
> 
> As it happens, I have a cover artist trying to put something together at the moment, and I pointed her to your portfolio.
> 
> ...


Hey Timothy, appreciate the comment!!

It's serendipidous that you've mentioned this, as we've started doing LOTs more shots at 45 degree / 90 degree angles now (as per customer requests).

Our current and future sets will have much more from these angles


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

abcxyz77 said:


> I have been checking your photos regularly and wanted to ask if you're going to add images for erotica titles.


We're not planning on shooting erotica as of yet unfortunately abc... If we do decide to go that route, I'll be sure to give you a shout


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you have a timeline on when you might get some POC? I was just searching your UF page looking for a new heroine and they are ALL white.


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> Do you have a timeline on when you might get some POC? I was just searching your UF page looking for a new heroine and they are ALL white.


I second this! I remember you guys saying that was high on the list of things to add, but I'm still not seeing any POC models up there.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

VirginiaMcClain said:


> I second this! I remember you guys saying that was high on the list of things to add, but I'm still not seeing any POC models up there.


I was under the impression - and I could be utterly mistaken - that they were doing one shoot with multiple models a month, so perhaps when the May photos get uploaded?


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Evenstar said:


> Do you have a timeline on when you might get some POC? I was just searching your UF page looking for a new heroine and they are ALL white.





VirginiaMcClain said:


> I second this! I remember you guys saying that was high on the list of things to add, but I'm still not seeing any POC models up there.





Dragovian said:


> I was under the impression - and I could be utterly mistaken - that they were doing one shoot with multiple models a month, so perhaps when the May photos get uploaded?


THIS month, 27th May!!

We were meant to be doing the shoot in April - but the booked model broke her foot 

Will be sharing in here, once the new sets go live


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Neo-Stock said:


> THIS month, 27th May!!
> 
> We were meant to be doing the shoot in April - but the booked model broke her foot
> 
> Will be sharing in here, once the new sets go live


Excellent! Can't wait to see the results!

ETA: So sorry the model broke her foot! Hope that she's recovering well.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey team, we're very pleased to debut our latest (PoC) Urban Fantasy set, starring Gia!! 

We will be shooting LOTS more PoC concepts in the near-future, in a huge range of concepts and genres. Representation is VERY important to us 

*You can checkout the full Gia Urban Fantasy gallery at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/gia-urban-fantasy*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Our second concept with Gia, was a 'Fantasy Maiden' look... as we had SO MANY requests to shoot PoC Fantasy!!

Would love to hear your thoughts on this set 

*You can checkout the full Gia Fantasy Maiden gallery at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/gia-fantasy-maiden*


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Yay!!! I was so excited to see these go up! Great shots!


----------



## Nigel Henry (Aug 29, 2014)

This so good!


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh, Gia's fantasy maiden shoot is amazing! That dress is gorgeous, and the only thing I might have hoped for were more dynamic poses with the swords...but then again, that dress might make "action" difficult. 

I need to write a book about an archer to use some of those shots with the bow, however.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

VirginiaMcClain said:


> Yay!!! I was so excited to see these go up! Great shots!


Thanks so much Virginia!! Lots more PoC models and concepts coming soon 



Nigel Henry said:


> This so good!


Really appreciate the comment Nigel, thankyou 



Puddleduck said:


> I like them. Really good costumes, too.


The fantasy maiden costume worked out great!! Thankyou Puddleduck 



Dragovian said:


> Oh, Gia's fantasy maiden shoot is amazing! That dress is gorgeous, and the only thing I might have hoped for were more dynamic poses with the swords...but then again, that dress might make "action" difficult.
> 
> I need to write a book about an archer to use some of those shots with the bow, however.


Dargovian, the horse-bow is a new addition to the armoury - Gia really did look great with the dress and bow combo


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

It's Post-Apoc week at NeoStock!! 

We have SEVEN brand new high-impact Post Apoc sets to share with you guys... including groups, couples, 'from behind' shots and MANY more.

The first of this series is now live, starring Donna.

*You can checkout the full Donna Post-Apoc gallery at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/donna-post-apoc*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Day 2 of Post-Apoc week... We would like to present Lou, our 'Biker Survivor'!! An incredibly gritty set, with a lot of carry-over for True Crime and Action genres 

*You can checkout the full Lou Post-Apoc gallery at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/lou-post-apoc*


----------



## Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

Cool.

Very, very cool


----------



## BrunoMiller (May 10, 2018)

Nice work.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I know that it is a LOT of prop to ask for - but that biker needs a bike.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Steven McKinnon said:


> Cool.
> 
> Very, very cool


Thankyou Steven!! 



BrunoMiller said:


> Nice work.


Much appreciated Bruno 



Steve Vernon said:


> I know that it is a LOT of prop to ask for - but that biker needs a bike.


We've got the space for it Steve, we'll shoot again with a motorbike for sure!! Appreciate the comment


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Day 3 of Post-Apoc week, and today we're introducing Mandy as 'Recon Girl'... Shooting on an infinity wall = DYNAMIC ACTION!! 

*You can checkout the full Mandy Post-Apoc gallery at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/mandy-post-apoc*


----------



## MarkParragh (Oct 11, 2016)

Hey! Proper trigger discipline!  You can't take that for granted in stock photography. Nice!


----------



## SuzyQ (Jun 22, 2017)

Bookmarked your page! I have never seen your stuff before. So good!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

You guys keep upping the game, and winning! I'm looking forward to see what else you have to offer.

I think it's great you're willing to listen to what people want/need, and try to deliver. I know this isn't easy or cheap, but bravo.


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

This is going to sound odd, but I really appreciate Mandy's trigger discipline. Keep on doing what you're doing, these photos are a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

MarkParragh said:


> Hey! Proper trigger discipline! You can't take that for granted in stock photography. Nice!


We're serious sticklers for trigger discipline Mark, thanks for noticing!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

It's Day 4 of Post Apoc week, and this time Regis is representing, as our 'Grizzled Veteran' survivor... This man has seen hell before, and he's ready to kick ass once again!!

*You can checkout the full Regis Post-Apoc gallery at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/regis-post-apoc*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> Oh, I like the Mandy ones. She's got a good tough look.


Really appreciate it Puddleduck!! Agree, Mandy can look MEAN as hell at time 



SuzyQ said:


> Bookmarked your page! I have never seen your stuff before. So good!


Big thanks SuzyQ!! LOTS of new sets are being added every month. If there's anything in particular you need, please don't hesitate to give us a shout 



she-la-ti-da said:


> You guys keep upping the game, and winning! I'm looking forward to see what else you have to offer.
> 
> I think it's great you're willing to listen to what people want/need, and try to deliver. I know this isn't easy or cheap, but bravo.


It's a labour of love she, but we're really enjoying the journey. Thanks so much for the kind words!! 



Greg Dragon said:


> This is going to sound odd, but I really appreciate Mandy's trigger discipline. Keep on doing what you're doing, these photos are a breath of fresh air.


We had military weapon advisors on-set, to ensure everyone was operating accurately and professionally Greg. We really take it seriously. Much appreciated man!! 



Jeff Tanyard said:


> Yeah, I think there are quite a few of us here who like seeing that.
> 
> Thanks again, Neo-Stock.


^ A REAL pleasure!! Inspires us to keep going, thankyou


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Post Apoc week, Day 5... Here we have Richie, starring as our 'Everyman' survivor - just a regular joe, trying to succeed against impossible odds!!

*You can checkout the full Richie Post-Apoc gallery at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/richie-post-apoc*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

It's the 6th and final day of Post-Apoc week, and here we present our 'DOOMSDAY PREPPER', starring Tim!! He's prepared for the apocalypse for 20 years - but will it be enough?

*You can checkout the full Tim Post-Apoc gallery at https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/tim-post-apoc*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

DECENT YA male stocks... rarer than hen's teeth 

The wait is finally over!! We're very proud to debut our brand new 'YA Badboy' set, starring Toby. With a staggering 165 poses to choose from, this set is perfect for a wide range of YA, Contemporary, and UF projects 

*You can checkout the full Toby YA gallery at https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/young-adult-contemporary/toby-ya-badboy*


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so thrilled you're taking the advice and acting on it! (Although I swore loudly when I realised that your new urban fantasy girl Gia didn't come with a single shot that didn't have the ubiquitous - yawn - leather jacket.) Keep up the good work, I can totally see you becoming the main go-to-site for great book covers models.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> What makes the one guy a prepper and the other guy a grizzled veteran? Because they look very much the same to me.
> 
> Anyway, love the YA badboy ones. I feel like we need a lot more fantasy-ish young males, since it seems a lot of times like most indie UF and YA (and similar genres) is full of nothing but young females. Or the same handful of male model stock reused over and over.


Hey Puddleduck, that's a great suggestion!! We'll put YA Male Fantasy as a high priority moving forward... Give us a couple of months, watch this space


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Evenstar said:


> I'm so thrilled you're taking the advice and acting on it! (Although I swore loudly when I realised that your new urban fantasy girl Gia didn't come with a single shot that didn't have the ubiquitous - yawn - leather jacket.) Keep up the good work, I can totally see you becoming the main go-to-site for great book covers models.


I really appreciate your honest feedbacl Evenstar, and the kind words too!!

The leather jacket look is our best seller, so we do those sets to keep the lights on 

Once we have that base UF set done, then we do additional sets with the same model, in different UF setups and costumes


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> I will agree that the leather jackets are a little overdone in these shots. Some shots with them, fine. But maybe have more without them. Especially when they're kinda baggy, like the one the new guy is wearing. IMO, leather jackets should either be much more fitted or long (like calf- or ankle-length). We mentioned t-shirts a while back, and I'm still not seeing many t-shirt shots in the UF/YA stock.
> 
> And I'm not quite sure how to phrase it, but a lot of the poses that the YA guy is doing are exactly the same that the YA girls do. But maybe there should be more that are more masculine? He kinda looks like he's posing like a girl in some of those shots. Just because he's pretty doesn't mean he can't be tough in a very manly, adult way.


There's a lot of moving parts to these shoots... and we never get our sets 'completely right'. It's all a work in progress, and we learn a little in response to each shoot.

In regards to the perceived masculinity of our male model, his sexuality may be a factor in how he's physically expressing himself in these shots. Regardless, we're incredibly happy with this set - we think he did a great job, and will be getting him in for more


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

One last thing... We will shoot a 'tshirt only' Urban Fantasy concept (THIS MONTH!!)


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Puddleduck said:


> Oh, I just had another idea for a costume suggestion. I don't know how much demand there'd be for it, but it'd be cool to see some teens in prep school uniforms. This could be good for various types of fantasy, but even non-fantasy genres as well. Romance, action, YA ... I could see a lot of genres making use of those kind of shots.


That suggestion comes up from time to time, we'll definitely endeavour to get that concept tackled for our YA libraries for sure


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Toby is awesomesauce.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

You know what I would love?

If someone like you guys could get together with a 3d artist who can do *really good* renders of futuristic clothing/armour/steampunk get-ups etc. Possibly with head-less models, on a uniform-coloured background. And then you do photo shoots of heads in a dozen-odd positions and lightings and we can make our own space-men without having to resort to the very limited number of options for space ship crew clothing.


----------



## Trina Lee (May 4, 2011)

I've been loving Neostock. Excited to see what else you add. My only input would be a bit more variation with little things on the same model. For example, I'm using Natalia on my series (as shown in my sig). I love the pics and I'm super happy with how they look but a few shots of her with her hair in a ponytail or without the jacket would have been nice too. Keep up the great work!


----------



## 97251 (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh, I love how the YA boy sometimes looks vulnerable and boyish, because it's so hard to see in stock photo sites. 

Awesome job!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Neo-Stock said:


> The leather jacket look is our best seller, so we do those sets to keep the lights on
> 
> Once we have that base UF set done, then we do additional sets with the same model, in different UF setups and costumes


I totally get that. I have many urban fantasy covers of my own with leather jackets. I just meant that with that many pictures taken, couldn't she have removed it just for one or two of them? She slings it over her shoulder, yes. But she doesn't drop it, not even once.

Keep the jacket for the mainstay set, but it would have been so easy to have a few shots without as well. Not all heroines are like that, and I so wanted to find a decent set of poses of a black girl for my next series


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Still hoping for some Asian models...

For now, I'm in love with Gia.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

SA_Soule said:


> Toby is awesomesauce.


Thankyou!! 



Patty Jansen said:


> You know what I would love?
> 
> If someone like you guys could get together with a 3d artist who can do *really good* renders of futuristic clothing/armour/steampunk get-ups etc. Possibly with head-less models, on a uniform-coloured background. And then you do photo shoots of heads in a dozen-odd positions and lightings and we can make our own space-men without having to resort to the very limited number of options for space ship crew clothing.


We have plans for that Patty!! In the meantime, we're teaming up with some professional costumiers to produce bespoke sci-fi / cyberpunk concepts. We also have a 'Future Soldier' concept coming up very soon also 



Trina Lee said:


> I've been loving Neostock. Excited to see what else you add. My only input would be a bit more variation with little things on the same model. For example, I'm using Natalia on my series (as shown in my sig). I love the pics and I'm super happy with how they look but a few shots of her with her hair in a ponytail or without the jacket would have been nice too. Keep up the great work!


That's great feedback Trina, thankyou. Moving forward, we'll do what we can to shoot with / without jacket, for each UF set we do 



JRTomlin said:


> You know what? Girls and boys hold a crossbow exactly the same way. I think they look great!


Thankyou JR!! 



Day Leitao said:


> Oh, I love how the YA boy sometimes looks vulnerable and boyish, because it's so hard to see in stock photo sites.
> 
> Awesome job!


Toby did a great job expressing the melodrama of teen angst!! Really appreciate the kind words 



Evenstar said:


> I totally get that. I have many urban fantasy covers of my own with leather jackets. I just meant that with that many pictures taken, couldn't she have removed it just for one or two of them? She slings it over her shoulder, yes. But she doesn't drop it, not even once.
> 
> Keep the jacket for the mainstay set, but it would have been so easy to have a few shots without as well. Not all heroines are like that, and I so wanted to find a decent set of poses of a black girl for my next series


Taking all these comments onboard Evenstar, our next UF sets will have more variation (with / without jacket) moving forward 



C. Rysalis said:


> Still hoping for some Asian models...
> 
> For now, I'm in love with Gia.


Thankyou C!! We're in the process of casting a selection of Asian models, will keep all you guys in the loop with that one


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're dialling the melodrama up to '11', with this incredibly expressive YA Teen set, starring Toby!! 

Another versatile set, that can comfortably cross-over to multiple genres - where a young male lead is required 

*You can checkout the full Toby YA Teen gallery at https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/young-adult-contemporary/toby-ya-teen*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

In need of an intriguing figure for your Mystery, Thriller & Suspense projects?

Featuring a world-class model as our leading lady, this high impact set features a WHOPPING 225 poses for you to choose from 

*Check out Natalia's Mystery Thriller stock photo set at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/natalia-a-mystery-thriller*


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Wowza! You guys do such awesome stuff!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

C. Gockel said:


> Wowza! You guys do such awesome stuff!


Thanks so much C.!!

There's another THREE sets landing, within the next 7 days: Medieval Adventurer, Fantasy Assassin, and Future Cop (all female)

Appreciate you tuning in


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We are VERY proud to debut our Medieval Adventurer stock photo set, starring the wonderful Natalia A.

With a staggering 226 poses to choose from and a 'hair-up' style, this is an INCREDIBLY versatile set!!

*Check out Natalia's Medieval Adventurer stock photo set at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/natalia-a-medieval-adventurer*


----------



## VanessaC (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow - have just spent a VERY happy half hour browsing your galleries. Oh, my, so many fantastic photos - given me lots and lots and lots of great ideas.  Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

VanessaC said:


> Wow - have just spent a VERY happy half hour browsing your galleries. Oh, my, so many fantastic photos - given me lots and lots and lots of great ideas. Keep up the amazing work!


Really appreciate the kind words Vanessa!! We have so many more new sets landing soon, the best is yet to come


----------



## Just Another Vampire Writer (Jan 22, 2012)

I...I'm so happy right now. That new set is straight up one of my main characters.


----------



## 97251 (Jun 22, 2017)

Pretty. I've said before and I'll repeat here: I think the quality of fantasy/ UF covers has increased in the last few months partly thanks to you guys!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooh, love the new set!


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

KGupton said:


> I...I'm so happy right now. That new set is straight up one of my main characters.





Denise Leitao said:


> Pretty. I've said before and I'll repeat here: I think the quality of fantasy/ UF covers has increased in the last few months partly thanks to you guys!





Carol (was Dara) said:


> Ooh, love the new set!





Pandorra said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks SO MUCH for the comments / kind words guys, your feedback has been seriously encouraging 

We'll be sharing a brand new set today - Fantasy Assassin!!

New images landing within the next few hours


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

BOOM!! This is our most ambitious Fantasy Assassin set to date  We commissioned hand-made custom bracers and gaiters - so this is a look that you won't find ANYWHERE else on the planet 

280 poses to choose from on our public galleries!!

Check out Nisha's Fantasy Assassin stock photos at >>

*Check out Nisha's Fantasy Assassin stock photo set at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/nisha-fantasy-assassin*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Our next shoot will be male 'Noir Detective' and 'Action Hero' - and we've got a world class model in for the roles...

More info landing soon, watch this space!!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Watching avidly  

Thanks for always updating here. Most of us can't be bothered to check if sites have new people so this is super helpful!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Evenstar said:


> Watching avidly
> 
> Thanks for always updating here. Most of us can't be bothered to check if sites have new people so this is super helpful!


It's a pleasure Evenstar, thanks for tuning in!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

NeoStock is proud to debut our latest sci-fi stock photo concept: FUTURE COP, starring Nisha!!

With a hair-up style, and an outrageous 150 poses to choose from - this is an incredibly versatile set for cyberpunk, space, and sci-fi projects

*Check out Nisha's Future Cop stock photo set at: https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/sci-fi-cyberpunk/nisha-future-cop*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

NeoStock fan favourite Liepa is BACK, this time with a gloriously gothic 'Dark Witch' concept!!

This set is ideal for cover projects that need a high attitude femme fatale 

There's a staggering 350 poses to choose from  *Be sure to check out the full gallery at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/liepa-dark-witch*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're proud to debut our brand new 'Contemporary Dress' set, starring NeoStock's Liepa!! 

This is an elegant style that would suit a wide range of concepts. As ever we've included a MASSIVE range of props and angles, there's 325 poses to choose from 

*Be sure to check out Liepa's Contemporary Dress stock photos at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/liepa-contemporary-dress*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're super stoked to debut our brand new 'Classic Detective' set, starring Marc!! A hard-drinking sleuth, with a chequered past - will he have what it takes to crack the case of a lifetime??

With 360 poses to choose from, and an epic range of props - this is the ultimate detective collection for your projects 

*Be sure to check out Marc's Classic Detective stock photos at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/marc-classic-detective*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Our new model Marc dials up the smoulder to 11 with this brand new 'Action Thriller' set, exclusive to NeoStock!!

A classic look with 231 poses to choose from - the ideal leading man for a wide range of projects.

*Be sure to check out Marc's Action Thriller stock photos at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/marc-action-thriller*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The detective looks suitably 'grizzled.'    Nice photos!  (Both of him and also Liepa.)


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Jena H said:


> The detective looks suitably 'grizzled.'  Nice photos! (Both of him and also Liepa.)


Appreciate the comment Jena!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're super-hyped to debut our BRAND NEW Apocalypse Raider set inspired by Mad Max!! Need a battle-hardened female warrior from the dystopian wastelands? We now have you covered 

348 POSES // LOTS OF PROPS!!

*Be sure to check out Megan's Apocalypse Raider stock photos at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/megan-apocalypse-raider*


----------



## Trina Lee (May 4, 2011)

Wow, that's so badass! Loving the hair and overall look. I expect to see her showing up on book covers in no time.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Trina Lee said:


> Wow, that's so bad*ss! Loving the hair and overall look. I expect to see her showing up on book covers in no time.


Thanks so much Trina, appreciate the kind words!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Our brand new 'Hunter Punk' set is LIVE!! For this set we went for a high-octane goth / punk concept, so you now have the ultimate alternative leading lady for your cover projects!! 

As ever, TONNES of poses and a very wide range of props included 

*Be sure to check out Megan's Hunter Punk stock photos at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/megan-hunter-punk*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We received a LOT of community requests for a female Steampunk concept - so we're very pleased to debut our brand new Steampunk Victorian set, starring Polina!!

'Hair up' style allows for headswaps where necessary, and there's a whole smorgasbord of props and poses for you to play with. 350 images in this gallery!! 

*Be sure to check out Polina's Steampunk Victorian stock photos at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/polina-steampunk-victorian*


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Dean, it looks like we neglected to welcome you as a vendor back in March. Apologies! Boilerplate follows. 

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post.

You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Any pattern of posting designed to artificially bump your thread to the top of the forum is prohibited. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion.

Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here and can be rigorous.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond to criticism in a civil manner, but name-calling, badgering, accusations of lying, and other breaches of forum decorum can lead to loss of vendor posting privileges.

Any and all disputes between you and your clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Carol (was Dara) said:


> Beautiful!


Thankyou Carol!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Becca Mills said:


> Dean, it looks like we neglected to welcome you as a vendor back in March. Apologies! Boilerplate follows.
> 
> Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: https://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.
> 
> ...


All makes sense to me Becca!!

Thanks so much for the welcome and the headsup on the rules


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Aliens watch out!! We're very excited to debut our BRAND NEW Galactic Trooper set, starring Pippa 

We custom-built this sci-fi costume from the ground up - and the heavily armoured concept is inspired by the Colonial Marines (Aliens), and Starship Troopers.

Film quality!!

*Be sure to check out Pippa's Galactic Trooper stock photos at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/sci-fi-cyberpunk/pippa-h-galactic-trooper*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Fantastic Creatures have invaded NeoStock    We're super-hyped to debut our very first set of CG creatures - a gallery of Wyvern Dragons inspired by Game of Thrones!!

These aren't your grandpa's DAZ dragons... At nearly 10,000 pixels, these beasts have a level of detail currently unseen in the world of stock photography. World class 

*Be sure to check out our CG Wyvern Dragon stock photos at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/cg-creatures-elements/cg-wyvern-dragon*


----------



## Logophile (May 13, 2018)

Those are awesome dragon photos.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I've said this before, but you guys are definitely going to become THE go-to site for sci-fi and fantasy of all kinds. 

I've just totally wasted THREE (very happy) hours exploring characters. Keep it up!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Logophile said:


> Those are awesome dragon photos.


Logophile, thanks so much for the kind words - appreciated!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Evenstar said:


> I've said this before, but you guys are definitely going to become THE go-to site for sci-fi and fantasy of all kinds.
> 
> I've just totally wasted THREE (very happy) hours exploring characters. Keep it up!


Evenstar, we're really going ALL IN with this venture!! Thankyou 

Even more ambitious / exciting: we have a 20 person ZOMBIE HORDE being shot this month, as well as a 80s Slasher inspired shoot on the same week also.

Tis the season for monsters after all


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Brace yourselves horror-hounds: NeoStock's 'Zombie Characters' collection has landed!! There's a whopping 19 zombies, and 600+ images to choose from - the LARGEST zombie stock photo gallery in the world!! 

Gone are the days of trawling Shutterstock for hours, to settle on an over-used / sub-par zombie for your cover art... This collection is a treasure trove for many horror sub-genres; including Zompoc, Comedy Horror, Demonic Possession, 'Rage Virus', and more!!

*Zombie Groups / Horde set landing within 48 hours!! In the meantime, be sure to checkout the Zombie Character stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/zombie-characters*


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I weep tears of joy. Please don't every go away. Please!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

unkownwriter said:


> I weep tears of joy. Please don't every go away. Please!


Hell of a testimonial unkownwriter, thankyou!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

The wait is over horror professionals... We're super-hyped to debut our brand new Zombie Groups & Horde stock photo collection!!   

This is the first (and only) Zombie Horde stock photo collection on the planet - a true labour of love, and our gift to the global horror community 

*Be sure to checkout the Zombie Groups / Horde stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/zombie-groups-horde*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yikes, that's quite a sight for first thing in the morning.             

Nice work!


----------



## iforgotmyboots (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow, those are so great I had to go take a look at the rest even though I have no need of zombie-related material.

So cool what you do and it must be a lot of fun for the models.


----------



## dtdgallagher (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice Work


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Jena H said:


> Yikes, that's quite a sight for first thing in the morning.
> 
> Nice work!


Thankyou Jena!! 



iforgotmyboots said:


> Wow, those are so great I had to go take a look at the rest even though I have no need of zombie-related material.
> 
> So cool what you do and it must be a lot of fun for the models.


Tough work, but most definitely a fun experience for all iforgotmyboots 



dtdgallagher said:


> Nice Work


dtdgallagher, thanks so much!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We've put together the ultimate leading lady collection for your HORROR and THRILLER cover projects - starring Mandy as 'The Final Girl'!! 

With 550+ poses, a smorgasbord of weapons, and a diverse range of shots including: kidnapping / escaping / cell phone / shrieking terror / and even corpse images - you can bet your bottom dollar you've never seen a horror-heroine set like this before 

*Be sure to checkout Mandy's Final Girl stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/mandy-final-girl*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

It's the set you've been waiting for!! We're very proud to debut our latest stock collection, starring Luke as the 'Fantasy Ranger' 

400+ poses, hooded / dramatic cape shots, countless weapon and prop combos, PLUS the only 'mounted rider' fantasy shots in the world!! Yes, we did build a fake rig to mimic horse / dragon rider shots 

*Be sure to checkout Luke's Fantasy Ranger stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/luke-fantasy-ranger*


----------



## dtdgallagher (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

dtdgallagher said:


>


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

How about something a little different? Our stock adventures continue with this elegant 'Dark Romance' set, starring NeoStock's Billie!!

A huge selection of emotive poses and prop combos makes this an incredibly versatile set for both Romance and Fine Art cover projects. The possibilities are endless 

*Be sure to checkout Billie's Dark Romance stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/billie-dark-romance*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice!!  Not my genre, I'm sorry to say, but these are very nice images.


----------



## atelierdroeven (Nov 28, 2017)

I love stock photos from Neo-Stock, I recommend it 100%. All his photos are HQ and the price is affordable. Simply the best.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Jena H said:


> Very nice!! Not my genre, I'm sorry to say, but these are very nice images.


Really do appreciate your comment Jena, thankyou!! 



atelierdroeven said:


> I love stock photos from Neo-Stock, I recommend it 100%. All his photos are HQ and the price is affordable. Simply the best.


Incredible praise atelierdroeven, thanks so much!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

How about a fun and lighthearted set for a change? We're very proud to debut our brand new 'Quirky Contemporary' stock photo collection, starring NeoStock's Emily 

This delightful set has 340+ images, and a huge range of pose / prop combos... providing you with the ultimate leading lady for your Young Adult / Cosy / Contemporary / or Urban Fantasy cover projects 

*Be sure to checkout Emily's Quirky Contemporary stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/emily-quirky-contemporary*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Why should fantasy artists have all the fun?  We're super-stoked to debut our brand new Mystery Thriller set, starring NeoStock's Emily!!

240 poses -- All the prop and weapon combos you need -- Full-lighting shots, PLUS our new signature high-drama rim-lit setup. Incredibly rare in stock photography!! -- Kinetic poses, including 'from behind running'

*Be sure to checkout Emily's Mystery Thriller stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/emily-mystery-thriller*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We have a brand new 'girl next door' stock photo set here, starring fan favourite Billie 

This Contemporary Casual collection is perfect for those YA / Contemporary / Urban Fantasy projects, where you need a (young) blonde leading lady... There's an epic 440+ poses to choose from in this gallery!! 

*Be sure to checkout Billie's Contemporary Casual stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/billie-contemporary-casual*


----------



## Emotive Book (Dec 27, 2018)

Neo-Stock said:


> We've put together the ultimate leading lady collection for your HORROR and THRILLER cover projects - starring Mandy as 'The Final Girl'!


I love your concept of shooting more useful pics, especially Mandy - the Final Girl.
Wouldn' t it be better to have those images as greenscreen for further processing?


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Emotive Book said:


> I love your concept of shooting more useful pics, especially Mandy - the Final Girl.
> Wouldn' t it be better to have those images as greenscreen for further processing?


Appreciate the comment Emotive.

Neutral grey works best for high-end compositing, as opposed to green screen


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're very proud to debut another set with our new model Luke: 'Street Mage'!! This collection is perfectly suited for Urban Fantasy, Contemporary, and modern Fantasy concepts 

There's a gargantuan 400+ poses to choose from in this set... including 'Rock Star', Magician, Warrior, and Casual pose / prop combos. Plenty of fuel for your projects where you need a 'long-haired' leading man 

*Be sure to checkout Luke's Street Mage stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/luke-street-mage*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Inspired by Dana Scully and other great female agents from film and tv - this brand new stock photo set starring Emily is the perfect fit for your espionage and thriller cover projects.

We've even included our signature rim-lit shots so you can produce high drama / cinematic composites - ideal for the genre. 262 poses to choose from!!

*Be sure to checkout Emily's Government Agent stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/emily-government-agent*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're very proud to debut ANOTHER great CG background set: Cyberpunk City  We've commissioned one of the planet's leading DAZ experts to render these sublime scifi scenes for your personal, commercial, and premade projects!!

As a freelancer, time is everything... Instead of spending HUNDREDS of dollars on assets, and DAYS of rendering - why not grab the perfect scene from us, in a matter of seconds!! How much is your time worth? 

*Be sure to checkout our CG Cyberpunk City stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/cg-backgrounds/cg-cyberpunk-city*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Did you know NeoStock is fast becoming the PREMIERE site for CG Backgrounds? 

Our brand new Urban Ruins background set is LIVE, both day and night shots available!! 24 (MASSIVE) print-resolution images, with PNG backgrounds - simply drop in your skyline, and you're done.

SAVE YOURSELF HOURS UPON HOURS OF WORK WITH OUR BACKGROUNDS 

*Be sure to checkout our CG Urban Ruins stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/cg-backgrounds/cg-urban-ruins*


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Great stuff, as always. Love your fantasy courtyard backgrounds.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Carol (was Dara) said:


> Great stuff, as always. Love your fantasy courtyard backgrounds.


Thankyou Carol!! Lots more CG backgrounds landing very soon


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Our BRAND NEW Nikita Tactical UF set is now available for download, exclusively from NeoStock (Google #1 for Urban Fantasy stock photography)!!

An impossibly fierce femme-fatale collection, with (new) NeoStock cover star Nikita. 300 poses, tonnes of props, and shiny high-octane attitude 

*Be sure to checkout Nikita's Tactical Urban Fantasy stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/nikita-tactical-uf*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're very proud to debut the biggest / most versatile UF set in stock photography history: Nikita Ultimate Urban Fantasy.

490 poses, jacket on / jacket off shots, hair up / hair down shots, tonnes of props, and the fiercest brunette in the boutique sphere.

*Be sure to checkout Nikita's ULTIMATE Urban Fantasy stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/nikita-ultimate-uf*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

The pirates have landed!! &#128558; Team NeoStock are very excited to debut our brand new 'Pirate Rogue' stock photo set, with cover-star Karlos &#128512;

423 poses // Tonnes of props and weapon combos // Swimming, drowning, stepping, and drinking poses!! // high drama rim-lit shots // The most authentic pirate in stock photography!!

*Be sure to checkout Karlos' Pirate Rogue stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/karlos-pirate-rogue*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're very proud to debut the 'Victorian Villain' set, featuring NeoStock cover-star, Karlos - inspired by Bill Sykes, and other villains of the victorian-era!!

326 Poses // Tonnes of props and weapons // Full-lighting, plus high-drama rim-lit shots // A suitably haggard model and costume for the era!! // Penny Dreadful CHIC

*Be sure to checkout Karlos' Victorian Villain stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/karlos-victorian-villain*


----------



## Bohemienne (Jan 11, 2018)

Loving the diversity and variety in your photos! I really hope you'll do more "couples" photo sets, especially same-sex options!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Bohemienne said:


> Loving the diversity and variety in your photos! I really hope you'll do more "couples" photo sets, especially same-sex options!


Really appreciate the comment / kind words Bohemienne!!

We're making plans to shoot couples 2019, will keep you posted on that one 

If you'd like to stay up to date on our new sets, you can join our mailling list: https://neo-stock.us14.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=fb5b6471f9bcb63d306a98e52&id=d41de8f0e3


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're super-hyped to debut a brand new set with NeoStock cover-star Yollanda!! Our plucky heroine is the perfect fit for your Post-Apoc, Zompoc, and YA Dystopian projects 

A WHOPPING 394 poses // Tonnes of prop & weapon combos // Crouching and dynamic shots

*Be sure to checkout Yollanda's Post Apoc stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/yollanda-post-apoc*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We have a fantastic new PoC set for YA and Urban Fantasy cover projects, with NeoStock cover-star Yollanda!!

290 poses // Dynamic crouching, walking, and running shots // Tonnes of weapons and props!!

*Be sure to checkout Yollanda's Vampy Urban Fantasy stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/yollanda-vampy-uf*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Action / Thriller artists REJOICE!! We finally have a muscle-bound leading man for our high octane projects!!   

A BRAND NEW face // 234 Poses // High-drama cinematic silhouettes (perfect for the genre + super rare in boutique stock photography) // Jacket on, jacket off variants // No props + pistol and rifle poses 

*Be sure to checkout Danny D's Cinematic Action stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/danny-d-cinematic-action*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're super-hyped to debut Danny D, Cinematic Spy - featuring our new signature rim-lighting setup, for those moody / high-drama shots 

255 poses // Jacket on, jacket off variants // Pistol, rifle, and prop options // Rim-lit scenes, incredibly rare in boutique stock...

*Be sure to checkout Danny D's Cinematic Spy stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/danny-d-cinematic-spy*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Danny D Action Thriller, teaser I... THE BIGGEST ACTION THRILLER SET IN STOCK PHOTOGRAPHY HISTORY!!

A GARGANTUAN 464 Poses // Jacket on, jacket off variants // Pistols, swords, rifles, and props // Dynamic flying and explosion shots (never before seen in boutique stock!!) // The ULTIMATE leading man for your action thriller projects 

*Be sure to checkout Danny D's Cinematic Spy stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/danny-d-action-thriller*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Danny D Spy Thriller, teaser I... A brand new set with our musclebound hero - in full light / SPY MODE!! 

263 poses, one of the BIGGEST Spy Thriller sets on the planet // Pistol, Rifle, and prop variants // A brand new face in stock photography!!

Danny D Spy Thriller stock photography, available exclusively from NeoStock >>

*Be sure to checkout Danny D's Cinematic Spy stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/danny-d-spy-thriller*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're very proud to debut this incredibly versatile set - ideal for your any Sci-Fi, Cyberpunk, or Futuristic project that needs a high-octane leading lady 

249 Poses // Katana, phaser, space blaster, bo staff options // Dynamic poses including crouching, and 'computer readout' gestures // Cyberpunk glasses and attache case props!!

*Be sure to checkout Yuu's Cyberpunk Agent stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/sci-fi-cyberpunk/yuu-cyberpunk-agent*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Working on a Hogwarts / Umbrella Academy inspired project? Well hot-diggity-damn do we have the perfect set for you 

A whopping 360 Poses // Sword, rifle, and prop options - including wand, bubblegum and schoolbag // World-class asian model, a brand new face in stock photography!!

*Be sure to checkout Yuu's Academy High stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/young-adult-contemporary/yuu-academy-high*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We are very proud to debut SEVENTEEN brand new 'Victorian Alley' CG Backgrounds (PNG, NeoStock Public Galleries) - ideal for your historical, fantasy, or even contemporary projects. I know of a certain VICTORIAN VILLAIN these would work great with!!

*Be sure to checkout our Victorian Alley CG Background stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/cg-backgrounds/cg-victorian-alley*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're very proud to debut this delightful petite redhead set, for your fantasy and historical projects &#128512;

Channel your inner Riding-Hood with these great shots // 270 Poses // Hood on, hood off variants for EVERY pose // Melee weapons, swords AND magic hands!!

*Be sure to checkout Emma's Forest Maiden stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/emma-forest-maiden*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Say hello to Yuu - Valley Girl. Sometimes you just need a classic contemporary girl in a dress, so we now have you covered 

A stupendous 351 poses!! // Firearm (pistol, rifle), Melee Weapon (katana, axe), Prop (rose, book), + Magic Hand options // Bob hairstyle, ideal for those headswap projects!!

*Be sure to checkout Yuu's Valley Girl stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/yuu-valley-girl*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

A little different from our usual output!! This elegant set is ideal for your digital art and premade projects, where you can conjure up a thousand tales from these images 

A fantasy maiden, ideal for your fairytale projects!! // 110 poses, including dynamic seated shots // Massive selection of prop variants.

*Be sure to checkout Emma's Pre-Raphaelite stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/emma-pre-raphaelite*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Our first new set this month stars Daniel, as a grizzled Action Thriller / UF / PNF hero... Broody lighting, maximum drama 

256 poses!! // No prop, firearm (pistols, rifles), and melee weapon (katanas, fire axe) variants // High-drama, cinematic lighting. Incredibly rare in boutique stock photography!!

*Be sure to checkout Daniel's Cinematic Urban Thriller stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/cinematic-urban-thriller*


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

I've bookmarked. Thank you for including a variety of people!


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Wow awesome image collection


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Marseille said:


> I've bookmarked. Thank you for including a variety of people!


Variety is the name of the game for us!! Thanks so much for the comment 



bookcover4u said:


> Wow awesome image collection


Really appreciated, thank you!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

The Post-Apoc / Dystopian / Zompoc genres tend to have a lot of 'duos' on the covers - so we put together a special set for you guys, featuring two leads!!

54 Poses // Real couple, real chemistry!! // Dynamic crouching and seated shots // Firearm, melee weapon, and no prop variants // Hair-up style for headswap versatility

*Be sure to checkout our Post Apoc Duo stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/horror-post-apoc/post-apoc-duo*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Our latest set with NeoStock's Donna is a Bond inspired Femme Fatale collection!! Make your book cover standout from the crowd, with CINEMATIC LIGHTING 

216 Poses // High-drama rim-lit shots, incredibly rare in boutique stock photography // No prop, Firearm (pistol), and Melee (Katana, Axe, Knives, Stakes) variants // Same costume also available in full light (landing this week)

*Be sure to checkout Donna's Cinematic Cocktail Assassin stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/cinematic-cocktail-assassin*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

We're super-hyped to debut a fierce new PoC set, inspired by the hit TV series Luther!!

122 Poses // Firearm (pistol), melee (katana swords), and no prop options // High-drama rim-lighting, incredibly rare in boutique stock photography // 'From behind' shots // Full light version of this set also available!!

*Be sure to checkout Alex's Cinematic Action stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/alex-cinematic-action*


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

Neo-Stock said:


> We're super-hyped to debut a fierce new PoC set, inspired by the hit TV series Luther!!
> 
> 122 Poses // Firearm (pistol), melee (katana swords), and no prop options // High-drama rim-lighting, incredibly rare in boutique stock photography // 'From behind' shots // Full light version of this set also available!!
> 
> *Be sure to checkout Alex's Cinematic Action stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/alex-cinematic-action*


Thank you! I wish he was around last year when I started my technothriller series, but it's good to have a model that fits so well with my character.


----------



## DolloffMediaCom (Apr 4, 2019)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your images! It's high time someone shot photos like this! Def a fan!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Greg Dragon said:


> Thank you! I wish he was around last year when I started my technothriller series, but it's good to have a model that fits so well with my character.


That's great to know Greg!! Sincerely hope our resources can help you out at some point 



DolloffMediaCom said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your images! It's high time someone shot photos like this! Def a fan!


Thanks so much for the kind words Doll, we're putting everything we have to produce useful / innovative sets for you guys


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

A set produced especially for you Urban Fantasy / Paranormal Fantasy guys!! Lots of swords, magic hands, and more 

130 poses, the biggest of our duo sets // No prop, embracing, hand-holding, kissing, firearm, magic hand and melee options // Real couple, real chemistry!!

*Be sure to checkout Donna & Daniel's UF Duo stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/urban-fantasy-duo*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Brace yourselves team, as we debut our brand new couples set, produced specifically for the Action Thriller genres!!

64 poses // No prop, firearm (pistol, rifle), embracing, hand-holding, and kissing options // Real couple, real chemistry!!

*Be sure to checkout Donna & Daniel's Action Thriller Duo stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/action-thriller-duo*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

This epic contemporary set was created with UF / PNF projects in mind - but this look is so damn versatile, our leading man would be suitable for a massive range of genres!! 

384 poses, it's a BIGGIE!! // No-prop, Firearm (Pistol, Rifle), and Melee Weapon (Katanas) variants // Dynamic running front + behind shots // Versatile contemporary look.

*Be sure to checkout Daniel's Urban Thriller stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/daniel-urban-thriller*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Inspired by the 'odd couple' buddy-cop dramas of film and tv, this dynamic duo set is ideal for a mahoosive range of projects 

55 poses // No prop, embracing, hand-holding, kissing, and firearm options // Real couple, real chemistry!!

*Be sure to checkout our Cop Drama Duo stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/cop-drama-duo*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Brace yourselves KBoards, as we debut one of our biggest and versatile sets in NeoStock history: the collection that has (almost) EVERYTHING 

a GARGANTUAN 487 poses  // No prop, magic hand, melee (katanas, dagger), firearm (rifle, pistol), crossbow, flower, and book options // Dynamic seated and stepping poses too!!

*Be sure to checkout Donna's Cocktail Assassin stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/donna-cocktail-assassin*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Check it out team, a FULL LIGHT version of our Alex Action Thriller look - with a tonne of extra poses, including UF / PNF staples such as swords and magic hands 

A WHOPPING 283 Poses // No prop, magic hand, firearm (pistol, rifle), and Melee (Katana swords) options // LOTS of kinetic running and walking shots!!

*Be sure to checkout Alex's Action Thriller stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/alex-action-thriller*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

FINALLY, an attractive PoC male for your Action Suspense / Espionage projects!! 

A WHOPPING 200 poses!! // No prop, firearm (pistol, rifle), prop (briefcase), and melee weapon (katana) options // High-drama rim-lit scenes, extremely rare in boutique stock photography!!

*Be sure to checkout Alex's Action Thriller stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/alex-cinematic-spy*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

FULL LIGHT version of Alex's Spy Thriller set now available on NeoStock / NeoStock ELITE, team 

155 poses!! // The usual NeoStock smorgasbord of angles and props 

*Be sure to checkout Alex's Action Thriller stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/action-suspense/alex-spy-thriller*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Alex Urban Fantasy - a mini BONUS SET for all!!

82 poses // Firearm, magic hand, melee weapon options // A 'Dynamic Crouching' focused set!!

*Be sure to checkout Alex's Action Thriller stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/urban-fantasy/alex-urban-fantasy*


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

The Amazon is a symbol for female strength and resilience, so it was essential that we found a truly physically powerful model for this concept... REAL muscles, FUNCTIONAL ARMOUR!!

Emily H Cinematic Amazon // 210 Poses // High-drama rim-lighting, incredibly rare in boutique stock!! // Lots of no-prop, and melee options - including sword, shield, and spear

*Be sure to checkout Emily H's Cinematic Amazon stock photo collection at >> https://www.neo-stock.com/-/galleries/historical-fantasy/emily-h-cinematic-amazon*


----------



## Chris Fritschi (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice images, but the too expensive for a small fish indie author like me.


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Chris Fritschi said:


> Nice images, but the too expensive for a small fish indie author like me.


Chris, we're amending site price this month to $19 

Hope that helps!!


----------

